# show leads



## Ljilly28

I see that Everythinggoldens has a few choices for ordering show leads

http://www.everythinggolden.com/new_page_223.htm (http://www.lacysleads.webs.com/)


----------



## MurphyTeller

Happy said:


> Can someone suggest a good show lead for a beginner handler. I hope to start showing Jonah in the breed ring sometime in March. I think it will be good fun for him and me. He will be 6 months Feb 28 and getting him out with lots of distractions will help him when we start showing in the obedience ring when we are ready. Thanks for any help you can give.


I started Teller on a chain: (http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...87086/catid/132/vname/XFine_GOLD_Snake_Chains) - he didn't like it and I didn't like it - then I went to a resco martingale one piece:
(http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...sco_Threesixteenth_inch_Leads_with_Slide_Clip) I didn't like it ;-). Currently he shows on a parachute nylon slip that I picked up in Canada - Cherrybrook sells them too (here: http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf.../Cherrybrook_Championship_Nylon_Choke_Collars)

I really like the kangaroo leather leads - for my hands - if he stays out in the breed ring I'll probably get him some bling ;-)

Erica


----------



## JDandBigAm

Thanks! I have had my eye on the kangaroo leather leads. What length would you suggest for ease of control yet staying out of the way?


----------



## SunGold

I like a nice chain with this attached. I find it easy to hold and not slip and yet it's light and stays out of the way bunched up in my hand.

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...d/132/vname/Resco_Threeeighths_inch_Loop_Lead


----------



## K9-Design

I have tried just about every kind! I always settle for a nylon lead & collar, tan or copper colored and no snap on the lead, just a loop. 1/4" lead and 3/8" collar. Any thinner and it will cut into your hands or choke the dog. I hate if I'm handed a dog and it has a little tiny lead!
I am not a fan of chain collars for the show ring, I think they lay too heavy on the coat when you are free baiting (which I do a lot of) and a lot of dogs don't like them.
I think the beaded & braided leads are beautiful, but they hurt my hands! Waah! 
Hmmmm....simpler & cheaper is better for me when it comes to show leads!
--Anney


----------



## Pointgold

I use kangaroo leads, 24" or 36" long. Depending in the dog I usually use a fine hex or "snake" chain collar. They do not break coat and provide enough communication between me and the dog. In fact, I have the collar that Lyric's mother, Meric, finished on, was handed to me when I took Lyric to her first National and she and 3 of her kids and several grands finished or were pointed wearing it (superstitious much?)

I've used parachute nylon, Resco's, you name it. I always go back to my fave hex and kangaroo combo.

I got my first beaded kangaroo lead as a gift for handling a puppy at a National for a friend - Mary McQueen, Ch. Nitro's Boy Wonder, made it. I then got a couple more, and now they are an obsession! I have way too many, but one to match pretty nearly every outfit! NO one has as many as my friend Monica, of Kokapelli Goldens, though. She is outta control...


----------



## MurphyTeller

Pointgold said:


> I got my first beaded kangaroo lead as a gift for handling a puppy at a National for a friend - Mary McQueen, Ch. Nitro's Boy Wonder, made it. I then got a couple more, and now they are an obsession!


Funny! And small world. I've talked to Mary about a setup for Teller as well! She doesn't do a lot of them any more - too busy out there fighting crime 
Erica


----------



## JDandBigAm

I'm glad you pointed out the hex collar. I remember the obedience trainer I took lessons from many years ago handling one of my Goldens with a gold hex collar. Thanks everyone for the great suggestions. Now I will go spend some bucks to get this economy back on track!!!


----------



## Kohanagold

For puppies, I like the resco. I'm not really sure why. I have about a million different show leads and collars.

I use a nylon (or fine chain) slip and a kangaroo lead. I love it. 3' I find is my favorite (not too long that you have a big mess of lead and not so short that you have no slack). I HATE nylon leads because showing Sydney, I'd have a bad case of "leash burn". They're cheap, but still not worth it. 

Question on the snake chains, PG, since you said you use them. What are the differences between that and a normal fine chain choke. I was told that most golden bitches are "too soft" for them (and that boys is okay because you need more control if there are bitches in season). I have some, but am a little scared to use it so have just used the regular fine choke or the nylon choke. 

Good luck, BJ


----------



## Pointgold

Kohanagold said:


> For puppies, I like the resco. I'm not really sure why. I have about a million different show leads and collars.
> 
> I use a nylon (or fine chain) slip and a kangaroo lead. I love it. 3' I find is my favorite (not too long that you have a big mess of lead and not so short that you have no slack). I HATE nylon leads because showing Sydney, I'd have a bad case of "leash burn". They're cheap, but still not worth it.
> 
> Question on the snake chains, PG, since you said you use them. What are the differences between that and a normal fine chain choke. I was told that most golden bitches are "too soft" for them (and that boys is okay because you need more control if there are bitches in season). I have some, but am a little scared to use it so have just used the regular fine choke or the nylon choke.
> 
> Good luck, BJ


 
I prefer the hex chains over the normal fine chains because they glide and release much easier, and also, do not twist. They do not break hair at all, either.


----------



## GRZ

Pointgold said:


> I have the collar that Lyric's mother, Meric, finished on, was handed to me when I took Lyric to her first National and she and 3 of her kids and several grands finished or were pointed wearing it (superstitious much?)


Aww! I think it's sweet. Kinda like a baptismal gown handed down from generation to generation.


----------



## Ash

LOL I like and use cheap black, brown, tan nylon show leads with a snap. I loose them too often to get an expensive one but I am not a fan of the beads.


----------

